# PHP Nuke install?



## BlakeNagel07 (Nov 27, 2016)

Could someone give me some guidance for installing PHP Nuke?

I already have the following installed into a jail:

apache24-2.4.20_1

mysql57-server-5.7.12_1

mod_php70-7.0.7

php70-7.0.7

php70-extensions-1.1

phpMyAdmin-4.6.2

Here is the Guide I followed for all the above. https://www.iceflatline.com/2011/11/how-to-install-apache-mysql-php-and-phpmyadmin-on-freebsd/


For some reason when I try to install PHP Nuke I am having trouble getting it to talk to the database. Not sure if its permission issues or something else.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2016)

Post the error(s) you're getting. We can't see what you're doing and how you configured things. "Having trouble" doesn't really provide any clues to work with.


----------



## BlakeNagel07 (Nov 29, 2016)

php nuke has a self installer. You place the PHP nuke files into the web accessable root directory and then go to www.your-ip/"nuke" folder created with php nuke files/install. It give you a pre-check. the next step is where you type in the following

1) Host name  "localhost"
2) MySQL user "root"
3) MySQL pass "********"
4) MySQL database name "php-nuke"

when i press next, thats where it gives me the error. Im currently not at home so im not able to get the exact message.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2016)

You need to create the database yourself. Then point the application to that database. I also recommend creating a specific user for it and allow it access to that database. It's really bad form to use the MySQL root account for anything else besides some local management.


----------



## BlakeNagel07 (Nov 29, 2016)

Ill give that a try. I thought it needed the MySQL user/pass so that its able to create the database itself. 

one other thing, when i go to the precheck page, the MySQL Support (shows red) unavailable. Everything else is green. Ive attached an image off google for reference.


----------



## wakeful (Nov 30, 2016)

seems like PHP is missing MySQL module


```
$ pkg search php7|grep -i mysql
php70-mysqli-7.0.13            The mysqli shared extension for php
php70-pdo_mysql-7.0.13         The pdo_mysql shared extension for php
```
can you share output from
`php -i` and `pkg version -v` ?


----------



## BlakeNagel07 (Nov 30, 2016)

When I run the commands in the FreeNAS jail shell, I am not able to copy paste out of that window nor can I see the entire output. Is there something else I can be using instead of the built in shell?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2016)

PC-BSD, *FreeNAS*, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## wakeful (Nov 30, 2016)

not sure how FreeNAS jail works - can you access files inside jail from the FreeNAS UI? if yes you can try redirect standard output `command > file_name` and then examine the file.


----------



## BlakeNagel07 (Nov 30, 2016)

Yeah, I use `vi file_name` command for editing files directly. I'll give that a shot after work today. I think you might be onto something about the MySQL because when I installed everything else, it had me add MySQLi

command > output.txt

quote from DIY in original post
"Now let’s add the extensions to PHP to round out its capabilities. Before we build this port though we’ll want to add support for MySQLi (an improved interface to MySQL) in order to communicate with the MySQL server."


----------



## wakeful (Nov 30, 2016)

`php -i` will dump you the PHP settings, if you will be missing MySQL section run `pkg install php70-mysqli` to install the missing component


----------



## BlakeNagel07 (Nov 30, 2016)

```
php -i

mysql section

"
mysqli

MysqlI Support => enabled
Client API library version => mysqlnd 5.0.12-dev - 20150407 - $Id: 241ae00989d1995ffcbbf63d579943635faf9972 $
Active Persistent Links => 0
Inactive Persistent Links => 0
Active Links => 0

Directive => Local Value => Master Value
mysqli.allow_local_infile => On => On
mysqli.allow_persistent => On => On
mysqli.default_host => no value => no value
mysqli.default_port => 3306 => 3306
mysqli.default_pw => no value => no value
mysqli.default_socket => no value => no value
mysqli.default_user => no value => no value
mysqli.max_links => Unlimited => Unlimited
mysqli.max_persistent => Unlimited => Unlimited
mysqli.reconnect => Off => Off
mysqli.rollback_on_cached_plink => Off => Off

mysqlnd

mysqlnd => enabled
Version => mysqlnd 5.0.12-dev - 20150407 - $Id: 241ae00989d1995ffcbbf63d579943635faf9972 $
Compression => not supported
core SSL => supported
extended SSL => not supported
Command buffer size => 4096
Read buffer size => 32768
Read timeout => 31536000
Collecting statistics => Yes
Collecting memory statistics => Yes
Tracing => n/a
Loaded plugins => mysqlnd,debug_trace,auth_plugin_mysql_native_password,auth_plugin_mysql_clear_password
API Extensions => mysqli

mysqlnd statistics =>  
bytes_sent => 0
bytes_received => 0
packets_sent => 0
packets_received => 0
protocol_overhead_in => 0
protocol_overhead_out => 0
bytes_received_ok_packet => 0
bytes_received_eof_packet => 0
bytes_received_rset_header_packet => 0
bytes_received_rset_field_meta_packet => 0
bytes_received_rset_row_packet => 0
bytes_received_prepare_response_packet => 0
bytes_received_change_user_packet => 0
packets_sent_command => 0
packets_received_ok => 0
packets_received_eof => 0
packets_received_rset_header => 0
packets_received_rset_field_meta => 0
packets_received_rset_row => 0
packets_received_prepare_response => 0
packets_received_change_user => 0
result_set_queries => 0
non_result_set_queries => 0
no_index_used => 0
bad_index_used => 0
slow_queries => 0
buffered_sets => 0
unbuffered_sets => 0
ps_buffered_sets => 0
ps_unbuffered_sets => 0
flushed_normal_sets => 0
flushed_ps_sets => 0
ps_prepared_never_executed => 0
ps_prepared_once_executed => 0
rows_fetched_from_server_normal => 0
rows_fetched_from_server_ps => 0
rows_buffered_from_client_normal => 0
rows_buffered_from_client_ps => 0
rows_fetched_from_client_normal_buffered => 0
rows_fetched_from_client_normal_unbuffered => 0
rows_fetched_from_client_ps_buffered => 0
rows_fetched_from_client_ps_unbuffered => 0
rows_fetched_from_client_ps_cursor => 0
rows_affected_normal => 0
rows_affected_ps => 0
rows_skipped_normal => 0
rows_skipped_ps => 0
copy_on_write_saved => 0
copy_on_write_performed => 0
command_buffer_too_small => 0
connect_success => 0
connect_failure => 0
connection_reused => 0
reconnect => 0
pconnect_success => 0
active_connections => 0
active_persistent_connections => 0
explicit_close => 0
implicit_close => 0
disconnect_close => 0
in_middle_of_command_close => 0
explicit_free_result => 0
implicit_free_result => 0
explicit_stmt_close => 0
implicit_stmt_close => 0
mem_emalloc_count => 0
mem_emalloc_amount => 0
mem_ecalloc_count => 0
mem_ecalloc_amount => 0
mem_erealloc_count => 0
mem_erealloc_amount => 0
mem_efree_count => 0
mem_efree_amount => 0
mem_malloc_count => 0
mem_malloc_amount => 0
mem_calloc_count => 0
mem_calloc_amount => 0
mem_realloc_count => 0
mem_realloc_amount => 0
mem_free_count => 0
mem_free_amount => 0
mem_estrndup_count => 0
mem_strndup_count => 0
mem_estndup_count => 0
mem_strdup_count => 0
proto_text_fetched_null => 0
proto_text_fetched_bit => 0
proto_text_fetched_tinyint => 0
proto_text_fetched_short => 0
proto_text_fetched_int24 => 0
proto_text_fetched_int => 0
proto_text_fetched_bigint => 0
proto_text_fetched_decimal => 0
proto_text_fetched_float => 0
proto_text_fetched_double => 0
proto_text_fetched_date => 0
proto_text_fetched_year => 0
proto_text_fetched_time => 0
proto_text_fetched_datetime => 0
proto_text_fetched_timestamp => 0
proto_text_fetched_string => 0
proto_text_fetched_blob => 0
proto_text_fetched_enum => 0
proto_text_fetched_set => 0
proto_text_fetched_geometry => 0
proto_text_fetched_other => 0
proto_binary_fetched_null => 0
proto_binary_fetched_bit => 0
proto_binary_fetched_tinyint => 0
proto_binary_fetched_short => 0
proto_binary_fetched_int24 => 0
proto_binary_fetched_int => 0
proto_binary_fetched_bigint => 0
proto_binary_fetched_decimal => 0
proto_binary_fetched_float => 0
proto_binary_fetched_double => 0
proto_binary_fetched_date => 0
proto_binary_fetched_year => 0
proto_binary_fetched_time => 0
proto_binary_fetched_datetime => 0
proto_binary_fetched_timestamp => 0
proto_binary_fetched_string => 0
proto_binary_fetched_json => 0
proto_binary_fetched_blob => 0
proto_binary_fetched_enum => 0
proto_binary_fetched_set => 0
proto_binary_fetched_geometry => 0
proto_binary_fetched_other => 0
init_command_executed_count => 0
init_command_failed_count => 0
com_quit => 0
com_init_db => 0
com_query => 0
com_field_list => 0
com_create_db => 0
com_drop_db => 0
com_refresh => 0
com_shutdown => 0
com_statistics => 0
com_process_info => 0
com_connect => 0
com_process_kill => 0
com_debug => 0
com_ping => 0
com_time => 0
com_delayed_insert => 0
com_change_user => 0
com_binlog_dump => 0
com_table_dump => 0
com_connect_out => 0
com_register_slave => 0
com_stmt_prepare => 0
com_stmt_execute => 0
com_stmt_send_long_data => 0
com_stmt_close => 0
com_stmt_reset => 0
com_stmt_set_option => 0
com_stmt_fetch => 0
com_deamon => 0
bytes_received_real_data_normal => 0
bytes_received_real_data_ps => 0
```


----------



## BlakeNagel07 (Nov 30, 2016)

Here is the error I get after entering all my host, dbuser, dbpass, dbname infor


```
Deprecated: Methods with the same name as their class will not be constructors in a future version of PHP; database has a deprecated constructor in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/phpnuke/install/includes/database.php on line 26

Deprecated: Methods with the same name as their class will not be constructors in a future version of PHP; mosDBTable has a deprecated constructor in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/phpnuke/install/includes/database.php on line 671

Fatal error: Uncaught Error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/phpnuke/install/includes/database.php:85 Stack trace: #0 /usr/local/www/apache24/data/phpnuke/install/install2.php(41): database->database('localhost', 'USERBLANK', 'PASSWORDBLANK', '', '', false) #1 {main} thrown in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/phpnuke/install/includes/database.php on line 85
```


----------



## BlakeNagel07 (Dec 1, 2016)

I have managed to get the error down to one message.

```
Fatal error: Uncaught Error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /usr/local/www/phpnuke/install/includes/database.php:85 Stack trace: #0 /usr/local/www/phpnuke/install/install2.php(41): database->database('localhost', 'nsite', 'Qwer@1234', '', '', false) #1 {main} thrown in /usr/local/www/phpnuke/install/includes/database.php on line 85
```


----------



## BlakeNagel07 (Dec 1, 2016)

Could all of this be happening because I'm running MySQLi and not MySQL?


----------



## wakeful (Dec 1, 2016)

so it appears that the software you are using (trying to install) is not compatible with MySQLi. mysql_connect was deprecated in PHP 5.5.0, and removed in PHP 7.0.0. (read http://php.net/manual/en/function.mysql-connect.php for more info) I would suggest to try installing / replace PHP with an older version.


----------

